# HARC Round #4 @ Mike's 4/18!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!

Anybody coming out for their first time?

Anybody bringing something new?

I've been told they've been doing a lot of work at the track and should be very nice!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

They have been doing a lot of work in the pits. It looks like no work has been done on the track since this layout was made. The triple by the drivers stand is now a crater.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sounds like it's a double now then!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm more than likely not going to be able to make it.... work and the weekends that my daughter is gone has my schedule seriously conflicting with the race schedule


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Not me. Went out there fri for some test and tune. To tuff a track for me to say the least. I was told they will be rebuilding end of this month with something a little tamer for us mortals!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

awww......come on Trey......you can make it! Mike's has never been an "easy" track, but you can get it down.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I worked on my tune Saturday. I am definately going with the WHITE wing.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I may yet! I was'nt but then thought about it and figured why not. At least I'll have corner marshalls eager to flip me back over!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure you'll have a good time. Half the battle at Mike's is to SLOW YOURSELF DOWN! It seems like I can do great up to a certain speed, and after that I fall apart. I get comfortable and in a zone and then think "oh, now I've got the track down, let me start pushing through this corner a little faster, or tripling instead of doubling" and that's when I get into trouble. I always look back and think, "if I had slowed down and stayed in my groove, I'd have finished well". It's just how that track is. I guarantee that if you just slow down, and don't try obstacles that you can't consistently make, you'll stay on 4-wheels longer than the other guys and you'll surprise yourself with a decent finish.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Just ordered 10,500 mah worth of juice dang it! Ouch


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hopefully separated between two packs!?!?!?!?

If that's one pack, it's gonna be really heavy!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, just called Mike's and Big Phil is back in action!!!! Expect the track to be stay nicely groomed once he gets back on track at the shop!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm there and I'm bringing a slash to whoop some arse!


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Is this the track in Brazoria? I may come out after work. I may just be a spectator. Can we bring refreshments? The variety that comes in a can and is cold.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm putting my stock ESC/Motor back in this week.....gonna try running it stock......brushless is just too hard to control on the track! Even with it turned down significantly, when the power comes on, you just can't really control the rear end.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

dakotanut said:


> Is this the track in Brazoria? I may come out after work. I may just be a spectator. Can we bring refreshments? The variety that comes in a can and is cold.


 This track is in Porter (59 North). I think that they have a sign up that says, "no to adult beverages"
http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com/index.html


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

OH! Ok. Too far for me. Yall have fun.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> This track is in Porter (59 North). I think that they have a sign up that says, "no to adult beverages"
> http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com/index.html


what you don't know won't hurt you darren. lol:cheers:


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

What time do they start now over there at Mikes? I'm gettin an itch to come do some racing.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

I should be there. I got a new Xray 808 2009 Spec (finishing the build). It will be the first time running it. I'm planning on going to Austin next weekend for the regional pro series so the more track time the better for this new car.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Justin: Welcome to team Xray! Pay attention to the assembly of the front/rear drive shaft going into the bearings, spacers, bulkhead, and mesh between the pinion/ring gears......use plenty of that black grease they give you. Also, make sure and dremel the body mount holes into an oblong shape as well.......make them look like a little tylenol pill so the body can slide back and forth when the chassis flexes. 

Now give me your new '09 spec rear body mount so I can quit ripping the rear hole on my body!!!!! LOL!

Dakotoanut: Spectators are welcome.....it's actually closer to Houston than the River Track....where do you live?

FishermanX: Is it Andy? I thought you were going to start racing with us some time ago. If you come out, please ask around for me and make sure you come introduce yourself.

DAAAMMMNNNN!!! I'm itching to go already, and it's merely Monday!! Gonna be a long week!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

What time do they start a Mikes?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sorry......forgot to answer your actual question!!!

gates open at 8AM, signups are from 9-10, races start at 11.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How about a Slash Roll Call?


P.S. If you guys going to LA get rained on, you know where we'll be! Bring some LA folks with you too!


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi - I'm the newbie in track!

Hopefully will be there in Truggy class, to get some practice. Batteries have not arrived yet.  Otherwise, will be in "expectation mode" until next race).


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Courtney give me a call at the shop if you get this today.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mikes is pretty blown out. Pot holes, jumps, and landings are really shot. You might need to go up there and do some major repair work on the track just to race. 

We will be chillin in Louisiana with some down on the bayou cooking and some good racing. Should be close to 175 folks there. If for some reason it rains I am sure they will run the races or just kick back and have an awesome time, can you say crawfish time. A bunch of those guys already came over for a HARC race, we are going to be nice and return the courtesy.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad to hear someone else say that about the track. I was thinkin maybe I was a rookie wimp! It was a challenge to run on but we'll all be on the same track.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Is the dirt at Mike's clay or just that Lubbock red dirt type stuff....lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Wish I could make it. Team tennis should be over in a couple weeks, hope to make the May race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's clay, and they're working on it this week fellas......I'm sure they'll have it looking better.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Farm Out!


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Dakotoanut: Spectators are welcome.....it's actually closer to Houston than the River Track....where do you live?
> 
> I live further south that Sugarland. Near the River Race track. I would only be spectating. I'm out until I purchase new batteries and go brushless.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

There's no reason to go brushless in a Slash. I drove Trey's at M&M and had to feather the throttle with the stock motor LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ditto&#8230;&#8230;.I have officially given up on brushless in the Slash. Have tried it at the track 3 times now and I'm not getting anywhere with it, so stock ESC/Motor is going back in. 

About the only person I've seen really push a Slash with Brushless on a track and do good with it is Jake. 

I played with it this weekend to try and tame it down and even turned it down to where the top speed matched that of the stock one&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;even loosened the slipper WAY up. But no matter what you do, you can't take away how much torque it has and it simply unloads at the rear wheels and breaks the rear end loose.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Jake can definitely use it to his advantage.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems as if we may have some Revo's popping up there too.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I've started making repairs to the track..It is blown out pretty bad.But this layout has been down for a while now. I'm going to do my best to patch it up for this weekend.We are going to put down a new layout in a few weeks. I will do track maintenance daily once it goes down so our track will be at its best every saturday..


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks dude. Wish I could come help for what thats worth!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Seems as if we may have some Revo's popping up there too.


Don't count on Todd's Revo this weekend. He has relatives coming in. We're getting it going so his nephews can tear it up this weekend LOL.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, it's not a bashing Revo any more. It is a primed racing machine.....lol. Mine stopped curb hopping quite some time ago....lol.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Big Phil aka Porkchop?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I just finished fixing the blown out section at the end of pit lane. A little packing tomorrow and that section should be ok..Porkchop??lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

This 3.3 engine is giving me fits. I don't remember the 2.5 being such a headache. Either it's the battery for the starter box not having enough power or, it's something else. Hopefully I can figure it out before Saturday.

Hopefully, it doesn't rain too bad Saturday.


----------



## thp777 (Apr 3, 2009)

lol ya the 3.3 can be a bit stubborn sometimes
check ur fuelline cutoff thing happened to me other day took the starter apart 2 times till i finally saw that the clip was closed lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh I don't even know where that thing is now...lol. Well, I will try it again until Friday. If it runs Friday it'll be there Saturday...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Please see Slash Class rule change posted for this race.


----------



## epfalzer (Oct 9, 2007)

JustinK said:


> I should be there. I got a new Xray 808 2009 Spec (finishing the build). It will be the first time running it. I'm planning on going to Austin next weekend for the regional pro series so the more track time the better for this new car.


Nice Choice! There goes two seconds off your lap times!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

katjim00 said:


> Big Phil aka Porkchop?


kettle calling the pot black. LOL:spineyes:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

So do we have a contingency plan for rain or will we be kept pretty much dry with the cover?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Will the track be watered before saturday?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Naturally I believe...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

24 hours 'til the gates open!!!

Now, can I delegate my work today to someone and just press fast forward!?!?!?!?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

wily said:


> Will the track be watered before saturday?


Yes it will.I've been watering it heavy every day this week.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Phil, 

Do you think that before the mains we can blow the dust off and water it again? I will help, as I'm sure others will too.


----------



## Rancid (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking at the weather reports, I'm guessing there won't be too much dust on the track tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

This track an pits are fully covered my friend......unless it rains hard enough to flood parts of town, and/or the wind blows hard enough to push the rain sideways, the worst thing we'll have is a muddy parking lot!


----------



## Rancid (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahhhh, ok. Still a good chance for sideways rain, but:

<----- idiot n00b


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

May be so humid tomorrow there may only need to be on ewatering tomorrow...lol.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Phil,
> 
> Do you think that before the mains we can blow the dust off and water it again? I will help, as I'm sure others will too.


 i don't think watering before the mains is a good idea. blowing it off maybe, but watering in my opinion would be devastating.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

If I'm calling the races tomorrow we can Blow off and or water the track before the mains..It makes no difference to me..Maybe a vote at the drivers meeting?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm hearing lots of concerns about the weather.

It's looking like the rain is going to hit today, rather than tomorrow.

Even if it does rain tomorrow, a normally heavy rain storm is typically not a problem at Mike's. 

The worst thing that happens is that the parking lot gets muddy. There was one instance in the past where the wind was blowing the rain nearly sideways and it soaked one corner of the track. They simply moved the pipe and re-routed around the section, and away we went!

Unless there are dangerous storms in the area, and/or the facility has been damaged, we will be racing tomorrow.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That track always is, always was, and always will be better dry LOL. If it stays dry and you blow the groove off it's primo.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I disagree&#8230;&#8230;..I've always found the most traction when the track has been watered and let sit for a couple of hours so the dirt is a darker color and the dust has soaked in. That and a set of Panther Switches will do it for me!

IMO


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> That track always is, always was, and always will be better dry LOL. If it stays dry and you blow the groove off it's primo.


 I like it tacky. Nothing hook's better than clay on clay..But thats me.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, you didn't pay attention to what I said. I said blow off the GROOVE! Those fluffy areas you drive in, of course it's better wet LOL. I don't like it damp b/c it changes as it dries.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

no, what I'm saying is that I prefer a tacky surface to a blue-groove surface......


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey CV.. if its raining tomm... THRC18 is awash.... So my question is will you take a late slash entry ... hopefully no later than 12..thanks Mike C


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That is up to Big Phil at the track (who's post is about 3-4 up from here)..........what do you say Phil? 

Mike, it might help to PM'd him.

BTW, there is a possibilty of like 20 Slashes tomorrow from everyone I've been talking to!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I havent chimed in yet....myself and son with the slashes.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

no col. sanders, your wrong! dry is better


----------



## Icecreamslick (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, it looks as though I will finally get to attend a HARC race. I should be there tomorrow with my Slash and SC10, ready to rock....and most likely crash quite a bit.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

mofreaka said:


> Hey CV.. if its raining tomm... THRC18 is awash.... So my question is will you take a late slash entry ... hopefully no later than 12..thanks Mike C





Courtney Vaughan said:


> That is up to Big Phil at the track (who's post is about 3-4 up from here)..........what do you say Phil?
> 
> Mike, it might help to PM'd him.
> 
> BTW, there is a possibilty of like 20 Slashes tomorrow from everyone I've been talking to!


 No problem. I can add you in between rounds.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Great .. Thanks ..... sounds like alot of fun


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Stormer just confirmed my batteries did not shipped out, so I will not be able to run our new RC8Ts electrics. :hairout:

Though, I will be there with wife and kids to watch a few races.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll post the condition of the track at 8:30am..We got pounded about an hour ago..And more is on the way.


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks like 2 of the guys that run here are bring their SC10s and Slashs and 4 more coming with Slashes


----------



## Rancid (Apr 8, 2009)

xtermenator said:


> Looks like 2 of the guys that run here are bring their SC10s and Slashs and 4 more coming with Slashes


Where do you typically race?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

His back yard


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

We're racing folks, so bring it !


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Bummer...total rain out.

The monsoon from Hades rolled through just before my first round of truggy.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

rain sucked...... but it was fun driving my slash through the pond...oops I mean the track. Glad their waterproof lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

You nutt! Ya hear me yellin at ya!!!! Looked fun, I almost wanted to get the truck back out and run with you


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I know the feeling Guff thats why We got out when the getting was good


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ditto guys! I'm totally bummed because my schedule is so tight that I won't be able to hit the track until the next round. So, that's now like 6-7 weeks total without a solid race! AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

So, we made the decision early on with Jeff and Phil at the track that it would be unfair because of the severe weather, limited track, and threat of more bad weather to call this as an HARC race. So, we tried to do a Mike's club race, but even then, it just wasn't in the cards. Everyone will have 0 points for Round 4.

Again, this was treated as a Mike's Club Race, so please refer any questions about refunds to them.

On a positive note, we had TWENTY-TWO freakin' Slash's!!!!!! How cool was that! I'm really digging the truck in stock form! 

I want to thank all the new guys that came out for their first race this time, and we of course had severe weather. Seems like this happens every time Spring rolls around! PLEASE don't get discouraged, as this usually only happens once or twice a year, and usually not anything that bad! So, PLEASE come again!

Additionally, you Slash guys plan on coming back out for sure to Round 6. It will be a whole new layout and I will be taking lots of photos and video to try and get us some support from Traxxas!!! So tell all your Slash friends to mark it on their calendars!

Again, thanks to everyone for trying to make it work, but it just didn't happen today. But I was driving home, already thinking about changes to make for the next race and wanting to hit the track!


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

That many Slash's was awsome, was really looking forward to that 10 truck main!!! 
I know at least 3 of the Slash guys where there for their first R/C race of any kind and will be back, with hopefully better weather.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Couldn't make it out this round but looks like I didn't miss much.:cloud:


----------



## CorsoJr (Apr 17, 2009)

That was my 1st slash race and I had a BLAST!!! even though it did rain still fun for the 5 minutes of racing. One this that did blow was that in race #3 I was in 1st place then 2nd for the finish and the house transponders are ****! didnt even clock me. But I was checked in?? 1 question though what are the rules for the battery in the stock slash class? only 6c or 2c lipo?
-Bobby


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Bobby, 

Yes, you are correct on the stock class battery rules. 6-cell NIMH or 2-cell lipo only.

For more track time at the next race, if you want to run two classes with one truck, you can get a 7-cell or 8-cell battery and run your truck in the Mod class as well. You'll be surprised how much faster your truck will go.......you won't need brushless at that point!

Glad you had a good time. Our next round is at the River Track on May 9th, and our next race at Mike's is going to be a very big race for Slashes, as I'll be video'ing and taking a lot of shots to try and send all of it to Traxxas to get us some prizes!


----------



## CorsoJr (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok cool, I had bought a 7 cell but didn't bring it. Didn't know what the rules are. I know for sure my buddy with a slash will be out there again when you come back to mikes. We have been talking and wanted to check out the river track! How do you get there from 59 north? Also do you know the hours?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Even though the track was flooded, it was obvious that a lot of work had been put into the track in the past week. I can't believe the how good it looked after being soooo blown out just a week ago. I sure with the weather could have waited. See y'all at the next one.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Darren, it did look pretty decent compared to what people had been describing. However, I'm ready for a new layout at this point........I'm tired of breaking parts!

Bobby, go to www.riverracetrack.com and you'll find all the info you need there. They are racing on Friday nights at the moment.........I'm not sure about practice times though. You can call the phone number listed on the website.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

They jsut did this layout at the end of Febuary. Where do you feel like you are breaking parts? What would you change if you were King?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Practice at River is Friday 11:00 - 11:00. Run What You Brung Race is Frdiay night from 9:00 to about midnight. Practice is $5, the race is an additional $5.


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

I was just sitting here and wondering......if it had not rained Saturday were we headed to a MEGA 22 truck Slash main?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

that would have been up to ya'll!!!! I think it would have been cool, but ultimately it might frustrate some people.


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

might have been a bit crowded!!!!! Wild to see I bet.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It would be interesting to see and a handful to marshal. You would probably run into radio conflicts as it seems a lot of the Slashes are running on AM


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Brings back memories of the 20 1/8 scales running at the old track in Pasadena around '03 or so. That was insane to marshall.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

You are talking about the supercross race that was held a Jay's. That is back in the day when racing was good. Fun times back then for sure


----------



## CorsoJr (Apr 17, 2009)

Speaking about that supercross race at Jay's my buddy has that race on film. I watched it about 3 weeks ago and it was wild!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

katjim00 said:


> You are talking about the supercross race that was held a Jay's. That is back in the day when racing was good. Fun times back then for sure


So, racing is no good anymore? There are about 125 usuals to HARC races that would probably disagree with you. They may not make it out for every race, but they keep coming back because it IS "good" and "fun".


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Courtney the racing 5 to 6 years ago was totally diffenent than it is now. The caliber, quality, and ethics of the drivers then differ greatly from what we have now. The people on the track then were people from the electric day and had courtesey on the track. Sportsman class did not really exist and new people were intructed on how to properly act on the track. 

I am not saying that the people now are not good people. The level of "professionalism" was a different standard. When I got into it slower people moved out of the way of the faster drivers. Now people don't do that, kind of like that slow driver in the left lane on the highway, move over.

"Racing is no good anymore" are your words not mine, its different. RTR stuff was not around and with that came a different caliber of driver. As for the 125 regulars, I don't think most of the "regulars" that have been around for some time would disagree. I would have really liked to see just a 100 of these regulars show up to race at the same time. Its too bad you did not run back then you would understand the difference.

Your efforts to make local club racing grow and be fun is working. The slash clash is steadily growing and the sportsman group is still good size. The expert class seems to be suffering for some time now, like I said the local scene has changed. You know that many of your "regulars" travel out of town to race. We did not do it just to spend extra money. We did it because of the quality of racing we were wishing to be involved with. You have even altered HARC race dates because you knew so many regulars were going out of town to race.

Don't take everything so personal, I never once said HARC was bad or not good racing. Its just not to the same level that so many that have raced for years know.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

10-4 my friend........I understand what you're saying.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm going to disagree Jim. I've been in this hobby since '91, and started racing 1/10 oval in '93. I've seen kids grow up, quit and come back to this hobby. There will always be a mixture of skill levels. You will always have the miracle kids that race 4 times and become pro-level, you'll have the guys that despite racing for 10 years are still mediochre. You will have the guys that understand the true nature of qualifying, and then the flip side...those that do not. It's a mixed bag my friend. It's always been my impression that the top level guys are the ones that drive the others away, not by their actions necessarily, but simply by winning week after week. The cream always rises to the top, and often times the folks at the bottom simply get tired of getting whooped time after time. I know a lot of guys that race and recently have been introduced to a whole new crowd on the 1/8th scene. I can already see the same thing, top-level guys, mid level and the guys that just grab the throttle with little time to think about the next turn. While the style of car we race has changed many times over the years I don't think the racing itself is all that different.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think i may have to pick up a slash in the next couple of months and test some of these seasoned vets....lol.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I agree that the racing is different. The main thing I see is that people are not aware of the "ethics" stuff any more. Stuff like marshalling on time, taking people out, being prompt and ready when your race it up, etc

There are still a bunch of fast guys that race, so let's go race. Maybe some of the old school guys will show up again. You never know.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I just think that it may be up to some older guys to try and help the newer racers out. See them doing something that isn't the best way of doing things let them know. Don't charge them up on the spot, creating a tense situation. Pull them to the side a few minutes later and let them know what is up. Tell them a more efficient way of doing things. 

I don't mind a guy telling me some good advice in a calm manner...lol. I just try and be respectful of others, and I try and marshall the way I would wanted to be Marshalled. Then I remember that I messed up and not to get too ****** off. I may not let a faster guy in front of me but, I won't take him out either. If he's that good he'll get around anyway....lol.


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

+1!



kstoracing said:


> I just think that it may be up to some older guys to try and help the newer racers out. See them doing something that isn't the best way of doing things let them know. Don't charge them up on the spot, creating a tense situation. Pull them to the side a few minutes later and let them know what is up. Tell them a more efficient way of doing things.
> 
> I don't mind a guy telling me some good advice in a calm manner...lol. I just try and be respectful of others, and I try and marshall the way I would wanted to be Marshalled. Then I remember that I messed up and not to get too ****** off. I may not let a faster guy in front of me but, I won't take him out either. If he's that good he'll get around anyway....lol.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

GoFaster said:


> I agree that the racing is different. The main thing I see is that people are not aware of the "ethics" stuff any more. Stuff like marshalling on time, taking people out, being prompt and ready when your race it up, etc
> 
> There are still a bunch of fast guys that race, so let's go race. Maybe some of the old school guys will show up again. You never know.


It's no different Ron. I used to be the race director at K&M when it was 1/10 electric. Getting people to come right back out to corner was an issue 10 years ago. Still today I have to yell at guys over and over to come corner. It's all the same man.


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Guffinator:

Where I used to run there was a simple rule about marshalling. The racer who would not be in place at corresponding time/race, would simply be disqualified, period.

Again, it all comes down to rules... These are being put to be followed.. not to be broken. But this is just my opinion, and I am new here.. so I have no clue as how races/clubs are managed here.

BTW - I think that both, the racing and drivers have changed. I do remember those days of courtesy when I raced 9 years ago.

P.D - Now, all I want to do is go out and have a nice place I can run/race my new truggy with my son. I don't care if I am always in last place.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Guff its different..... In 89 when I was racin at Hitech is Port Arthur and Eastex Raceway (before K&M) I wasnt able to tell the older guys to go **** themselves for being rude..... Now I can, thats hows it is different hahaha. People will NEVER stop thinking about themselves first, which is why the guy in last place doesnt move over. I will, if I know im slower I get out of the way but i expect the same in return and you are RARELY going to get the kindness you give out in return. To me it is how the world has come to be, Be nice to someone.... get the finger.... be mean to someone... get the finger... see where this is going? *said the wrecker driver*


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

This is getting philosophical!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I just wanna race and give vwracing56 the finger ahhahaha


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I guess I just always felt that club-level racing should be more a blend of fun & competition, but heavier on the fun. Things like the RCPro Series, Invitationals, ROAR events, etc were heavier on the competition.

That's why HARC went in the direction it did. 

If you guys think we need to tighten up the rules, I will discuss it with the track directors. Additionally, I will go back to reading our rules/instructions/courtesies before EVERY race, but that means that there is a MANDATORY meeting at each race and no matter if you've raced 1 time or 1000 times, you are required to sit through it.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i personally don't think that the rules need to be tightened up.... the less fun it is the fewer people are gonna show up. I'm in this for fun, If I wanna seriously race, I'll go on a diet and buy a real race car. For now I'll stay fat and play with toy cars.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is the rules sheet that I made to read before each race, but I assumed our regulars didn't want to hear it each time before the race, and I assumed the novices would pick it up as they go along.

*Qualifying:*
You race your own clock. Being the first person to the corner or being the fastest car on the straightaway won't win the race for you. Drive within your limits and be consistent. Slow down if you need to&#8230;..roll a jump if you can't make it. 

Your lap times and number of laps will be averaged before the main, and you will be placed according to how you rank with the other drivers in your class. 

BE PREPARED! Always keep track of what heat race you are placed in, as well as what heat is currently in progress. During the heat preceding yours, you will need to bring all of your necessary starting/running equipment to the pit area in preparation for your upcoming heat. WE WILL NOT HOLD THE RACE UP FOR YOU.

*Qualifying and Main Lengths:*
1/8 Expert Buggy A-Main: 20 minutes
1/8 Expert Buggy B-Main: 10 minutes
1/8 Expert Buggy C-Main and below: 5 minutes

Truggy A-Main: 15 minutes
Truggy B-Main: 10 minutes
Truggy C-Main and below: 5 minutes

1/8 Sportsman Buggy A-Main: 15 minutes
1/8 Sportsman Buggy B-Main: 10 minutes
1/8 Sportsman Buggy C-Main and below: 5 minutes

Electric, 1/10, novice, etc (if applicable): all heats are 5 minutes, and mains are 7:30

All qualifying rounds are 5 minutes

*Corner Marshalling:*
*Marshals:* Everyone who races is required to corner-marshal, or have someone substitute for them&#8230;&#8230;NO EXCEPTIONS! Each failure to marshal directly after your race results in being docked a lap. After your race/heat, you are to be back in your place on the track at the 1 minute mark of the upcoming heat. If you are too young to marshal a race separately, you will need to have your parent/guardian perform your marshalling duties for you.

Marshals are not to be in conversation with other marshals as soon as the heat/race starts. No drinks, food, cellular phones, headphones, or anything else that would take away from your ability to concentrate on your area and react to wrecked vehicles is allowed. If a car is "screaming" or rev'ing their motor while upside down, you are to approach the car and put both hands out to your side and wait for the driver to return the car to neutral.

*Drivers:* Under no circumstances are you to allowed to yell at corner marshals. It ALWAYS comes down to this: it is NEVER their fault that you crashed. Any issues that you may have regarding corner marshalling are to be brought to the race director, and NOT to the marshals. If you're "screaming" or rev'ing your motor while upside down, the corner marshals are NOT required to touch your car until you return it to neutral. You are again not to apply the throttle until all four wheels have been returned to the ground.

*Handling cars:* Gloves are highly recommended. When you see a wrecked or flipped car, please look before you run onto the track. This is especially important around areas where there are jumps. The best and safest way to return a wrecked or flipped car to the track is to grab it with both hands at the rear bumper or wing, and the front bumper of the car. Picking up a car by the wheels, top, or sides can result in serious injury. Tires spin extremely fast, motors can get 300+ degrees, and exhaust can blow fumes that can choke.

*PLEASE BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR ELECTRIC CARS!* These cars may not sound as if they are running, so please do not pick them up and set them off the track as if they had stalled. 


*FM/AM Transmitters and Track-Provided transponders:*
For those of you racing with FM/AM radio equipment or without a Personal Transponder, please attend the short meeting directly after the drivers meeting, during which you will be assigned a "clothes-pin" to attach to your antenna to indicate which frequency you are running. FM/AM radios are NEVER to be turned on in the pit area and are only to be on and functioning when you are racing. Additionally, you will be instructed on how to retrieve your transponder for your race.


*"Hacking":*
It is expected of each of you to be courteous to other drivers. If you are about to be passed to put you a lap or more down, you are REQUIRED to move over. Failure to do so will result in a time penalty. "Hacking" is prohibited. You have the right to defend your position on the track, but you are not allowed to intentionally cause a car that is passing you to crash. 


*Errors or Questions:*
Should you have questions during a race, please contact race management or an HARC Representative. 
IT IS YOUR RESPONSIBILITY to check your lap times and results. Should you notice possible errors with your lap counting, you need to notify race management immediately. As of the 3rd round of heats, no adjustments to lap times will be made unless ALL drivers participating in that race agree.

*Lastly, these races are about fun and friendly competition&#8230;&#8230;..there is no room for yelling, cursing, or arguing with fellow racers, pit-persons, corner marshals, or bystanders. Behavior such as this will not be tolerated and is subject to penalty from the race director should he/she decide it is necessary.*


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Totally random rule question here...can I wear headphones during a Harc race?I can still hear with them on, just wondering.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Another thought...are there ever enough electric bugs&trugs to have their own class? I'm about to get some batterys and need to know what time length I'm shooting for.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

While marshalling, no.

While driving, as long as it doesn't cause a problem with you hearing the announcer.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet! I'm dialed when I have good tunes! A few have witnessed this, LOL


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

CV....mannn you have a tough job....and THANKS.

I only have 2 comments:

1- no ******** rain.

2- marshal like you would want someone else to marshal for you. I pride myself in getting in a busy corner with my catchers mitt and bust my backside to help these guys.

My .02.....

Willy


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's all good man! I do it because I like to have fun!

Since the inception of HARC, I have been hearing comments like what Katjim is saying, and I have gone to great lengths to try and improve. I guess I just got a little defensive when I read his post.......as he said, I shouldn't have taken it personally.

Just looking forward to the next race!

P.S. Anybody going to AUstin this weekend? Wife and I are planning on heading up there for the weekend and were going to stop by.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

LT280z said:


> Another thought...are there ever enough electric bugs&trugs to have their own class? I'm about to get some batterys and need to know what time length I'm shooting for.


anybody?:****


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

so far, no.

For HARC purposes: truggy A-mains are as long usually 15 minutes, sportsman A-mains are usually the same, and expert A-mains are usually 20 minutes.

RCPro has seperate classes and maybe someone can chime in about the main lenghts? I think I have seen a 10 minute one and a 15 minute one


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The rules are fine CV


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

LT280Z:

Earl, Ron & his son are running 1/8 electrics (3 Truggies, 1 Buggy). I will be there soon with two truggies. Looking forward to get our own class.

Courtney:

That would be 10 min


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Teddy, I think that the RCP Mains for the 1/8 flashlights were 20 min A with one mandatory pit. Nik will know for sure. CV, it's just a whole different crop of racers we have now. I know what Jim is talking about. I still think part of it comes from people starting with 1/8 and truggy where you can beat and bang on each other. In 1/10 people learn to drive clean b/c you have to and it carries over to the 1/8. I think HARC is on the right track, just have to stay with it. As far as marshalling, we used to dock people their best qual for not marshalling. That's an attention getter.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

It'll come together. We just have to help each other out. If you see a newbie trying assist him in the ways of the Racer. If i bump you i say my bad and if i knocked you off your line i will let you in front so i can pass you legitimately. I dont need to cheat to win or bump you out of the way. It's not NASCAR., we don't get paid for this.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting discussion this has opened up!

Chris, I hadn't thought at all about the size of the cars being a factor, but I can certainly see it. With a 1/10 if you bump tires it might flip you or send you off the track. With a 1/8, you might just bump and keep on running if you gas it!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. That's part of it. In a 5 minute electric race against good drivers, you might come back from being marshalled once. Not twice. The other thing is damage control. Look at the spindly front end on a 1/10 buggy compared to a 1/8 buggy or truggy. You can break an a-arm trying to nerf someone. They just have to be driven differently. You can't overshoot landings by 3 feet, or keep casing the jumps, or tangling with other cars like the bigger scales. The car just won't take it.

Wish y'all could see some of the electric racing like we used to have. Kevin L. is great with a 2wd buggy as was Frosty. Mob Bob, Sady, Andy Sosniak, Tol, TJ, Lloyd, even old FIBB, very fast. Todd M. also, and Cristian Tabush can wheel anything. When the Redstick guys would also show up it was something to watch. That's really a good point. Mike Hofpauir, Hal Martin, Bobby Credeur, Brian Chassaniol, etc. were really fast with 1/10 electric. When electric died and they went nitro, a lot of them really struggled for awhile, it's just different.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Going back a few posts, depending on how many of us come out there could be two electric 8ths or there could be eight. RCP electric mains were 10 minutes at the state series at Mikes, but someone told me that they bumped them up to 15 at the Dallas race.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

cj.... reminds me of the days where everyone was running RC10's or JRX2's...... good ole fun..


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Houston Rc back in the day(89-91?).....David joor, Kurt Wenger, Forrest stclaire, Lester Haury were always the fast guys at the front it seemed. There were plenty of other fast guys there but when those four were at the front of the pack you knew it was gonna be a great race to the last second. I still remember the day when wenger put the smack down on Kinwald and Francis...It was truly amazing driving. I think he even suprised himself that day. 

Courteous and "clean pass or no pass" driving at the highest level.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

nik77356 said:


> Going back a few posts, depending on how many of us come out there could be two electric 8ths or there could be eight. RCP electric mains were 10 minutes at the state series at Mikes, but someone told me that they bumped them up to 15 at the Dallas race.


From what ive seen on rctech and a few other sites it seems 15 is the pretty standard for the main. I am currently working on a quick change set-up so if im forced to run with nitro i can stay competitive. I really like the idea of running the main on one pack but even with the best cells thats a little optimistic. Until quick change units are being produced by a couple manufacturers i would think a 10 minute main for the electric class would be sufficient on a local club level(no batt change needed). I have searched high and low and have only found 1 quickchange set-up thats for sale on the market, and its so expensive nobodys gonna buy it. If electric is going to take off and be the majority something has to be done to shorten the main or have several options for quickchange systems. I keep hearing on rctech and other places how E is the future of 1/8th but in my opinion it will not be the future unless the options above are taken into consideration.

If we had our own class none of this would really matter. If we are all forced to change batteries than we are all still equal. Pitting in against nitro cars will put you at the back of the pack unless a quick change system is used.

I will post pics of my prototype system next week for you E guys to laugh at!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow this thread got some action out of that. I think lots of you are understanding what I am talking about. When you remember all the good drivers and how they drove clean that is a big part of what made it fun. It just does not happen much anymore.

RTR became popular with 1/8th scale and that took a new person from learning to drive with others to plowing through others. Like I said the ethics went away.

Guff, I am not talking about skill level. Like you said some have it and some don't. I can run till I run out of money and still won't be fast, just don't have the skill or the reflexes. But I did drive "friendly" on the track, or tried to. If I took someone out I would stop and let them get their position back. At the bigger racing events if you hack people you get a stop and go, if you keep doing it they will kick you out. It tends to attract a higher caliber of driver.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Teddy, I was looking at my laptop docking station yesterday thinking, "why don't they come up with some sort of battery 'docking' tray so that you could just pop your battery out and slam in a new one?" 

Seems like a couple of spring loaded terminals at the bottom of the tray, a fixture on the bottom of the battery that matches those contacts, and a lid with some sort of quick release.

Rather than unplug, unstrap (x2 or 3 straps), remove battery, insert new battery, re-thread straps through loops, match up the battery connectors, and plug&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..you'd have release lid, remove battery, install battery, snap lid shut.

I'm sure there are connector issues that would have to be overcome with dirt and such, but would think it could be done. Additionally, battery manufactures would have to standardize on terminal types/location/etc. 

OR, you could just have a sleeve or something that has the terminals on the outside that matches the inside of the battery tray, and the battery slips into it and you wire to the sleeve?


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

CV,
I will post a new thread on the subject once i get the prototype finished up. I dont want to fill this thread up with my ideas! I hear ya on the plug situation, unfortunately for ease and availability i will still use deans...with a trick up my sleeve:****


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I see you Guff!
Hey Guff you get your road tires yet? Or will i be the only truggy running on road Sunday? You know you wanna get some...Its just too much fun!




:****


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it only appears that way Jim. Teddy was mentioning Performance Raceway back in the day. I remember Lester talking about how when you work someone you never slow down and wait for them, there was no reason too. I remember Frosty and Rhett with their slogan "Give em da business" describing how to punt someone out of the way...and these were sponsored drivers. I do all sorts of racing these days from small scale to large and honestly...it seems the same to me.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

LT280z said:


> I see you Guff!
> Hey Guff you get your road tires yet? Or will i be the only truggy running on road Sunday? You know you wanna get some...Its just too much fun!
> 
> :****


Nope, I'll have the RS4 Nitro up and going though. I just made some high speed passes in the street.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have seen electrics do a battery change and it didn't take that long. Consider the fact that you would only need to do one battery change vs several pits and it's not a lot of time. Add the rediculous acceleration that the electrics have and I think you may have an advantage. I would think you would need to keep a regular pitman more than anyone else as you pit is much different than dump fuel here.
I don't know if any of you got to drive against Earl's 8ight E 2.0 Truggy at Mike's last weekend but I did and that thing was awesome acceleration. He was clearing all the tripples by a rediculous amount.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> He was clearing all the tripples by a rediculous amount.


Be there DONE that and River Track on the quad is like a walk in the park :cheers:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

On Earls old car we had battery pits down to about 25 seconds or less. I think most electric guys (at least locally) can do 15 minutes on one pack. According to my math, I can run a little over 20 minutes with my cutoff set very conservatively. If I set it to 3v/cell I have no doubt I could get 20 minutes.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah Guff, a few of those Performance fast guys had a pretty bad attitude about racing. They had a reputation for it. Your comment didn't surprise me one bit. I do agree with the comment about the 1/8 cars being driven harder causing more accidents.

As much as anybody would like to think the racing now is the same, it's not. When racing is going good, you have at LEAST 60 people at a club race every week. That's the way it was back in the day anyway and I don't think that'll happen again for a very long time, if ever. You just never know anymore if you are going to have a good race or not and it's pretty sad too because the only real races are once a month, not every week.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Think it's because of the cost to get into the sport now? $300 would have got you started in 1/10 electric, and it's more like $700-800 minimum to get started in 1/8 nitro.

Kevin, you got that Slash ready to go yet? If so, plan on making Round #6 at Mike's......gonna be a BIG Slash race! Probably 30+ trucks!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

$300 wouldn't get you anywhere if you wanted to be competitive


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I've said before CV I think cost keeps younger kids out. Look at the age JB, Roger, Joor, Fro, Andy, etc. started racing. If they wanted to start now it would be a $700 + outlay for a 1/8. If you're a parent who isn't into RC, that's "Ouch!" Ron, for less than $300 you can get a RTR B4 or T4 that's competitive right out of the box. Couple battery packs, charger, and Stock motor and you're ready to go. But you'd have nobody to race with LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't want to jenx myself by saying it, but it's looking like the Slashes may be filling in some of that gap


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah, I think the Slashes are awesome for the hobby. Hopefull some of those guys will get other 1/10 and we can go racing.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I may pick up the SC10 just to be different. In a month or two.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

there was one on the track, and I looked at it in the pits. Didn't look near as durable as the Traxxas, and it didn't seem to perform any different.

Stick with the Slash so you can at least run stock!


----------



## Rancid (Apr 8, 2009)

I have one running Slash and one roller I'm rebuilding and finding electronics for. I'm going to try and make a race soon. I work right next to M&M so I'll be doing a few lunch practice sessions there. I just wish a place like that (close to me!) would do some weekly Slash racing.


----------

